# What Do Kinder Horns Look Like?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I can't really find any pictures of what the kinder goats horns look like. I ask out of curiosity and to aid in my disbud or not debate. If you could have any of bucks too that would be helpful.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Guess not then.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are most disbudded?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Are most disbudded?


Yes, When I just do like a google search, I can't find many definitive pictures of what their horns look like. I tried looking at breeder websites since they often have good pictures, but all of them that I looked at disbud. Which makes me wonder, what do their horns look like really?

Is there anyone out there (on this forum) with horned kinders?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

*pictures taken from google...*

Well Kinders are a combo of Nubians and Pygmys so my guess is that the horns could be a combo of both breeds, or could head in one direction or the other.... Both seem to a have a wide horn set to me, that when they get long enough want to flare outward and continue eventually curling.

Ideas?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

ArborGoats said:


> View attachment 123207
> 
> Well Kinders are a combo of Nubians and Pygmys so my guess is that the horns could be a combo of both breeds, or could head in one direction or the other.... Both seem to a have a wide horn set to me, that when they get long enough want to flare outward and continue eventually curling.
> 
> Ideas?


Those are great. Do you know of any doe pictures? All I can seem to find is pygmy pictures.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

*Again taken from google...*

They look similar to the bucks, narrower, slightly less wide base, and they don't seem to want to flare at the tips as much.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks that's great! I don't know why I couldn't find those myself.


----------

